# Jumpsuits: Would you rock the look?



## daer0n (Jul 17, 2008)

*Karolina Kurkova
*Karolina Kurkova shows off her mile-long gams in a satin Marc Jacobs jumpsuit at the 43rd Annual Academy of Country Music Awards. Las Vegas, 2008.




*Gwyneth Paltrow
*_Iron Man_ star Gwyneth Paltrow looks cool, calm and collected in a navy Stella McCartney jumpsuit at her filmâ€™s premiere. Hollywood, 2008.




*Emmanuelle Chriqui
*Emmanuelle Chriqui exudes hippie-chic in a loose paisley jumpsuit at a screening of _The Party_ hosted by designer Stella McCartney. Los Angeles, May, 2008. 




*Angie Harmon
*Seen at a special screening of _The Party_, Angie Harmon blossoms in a breezy, flower-patterned version by Stella McCartney. Los Angeles, 2008. 




*Monica Cruz
*Monica Cruz shows off her â€œPenelope &amp; Monica Cruz for MNGâ€ Collection by wearing a black satin jumpsuit cinched with a sexy leopard belt. Madrid, 2008. 






*Rihanna
*Rihanna stands tall in Sonia Rykielâ€™s own purple power-jumpsuit at the designerâ€™s ready-to-wear show during Paris Fashion Week. Paris, 2008. 




*Jennifer Hudson
*Jennifer Hudson sports a dairing corset jumpsuit by Michael Kors and a single strand of pearls at the Conde Nast Media Group presents Movies Rock celebration. Hollywood, 2007.




*Eve
*Rapper Eve takes the plunge in a belted satin jumpsuit at the Teen Choice Awards. Universal City, 2007. 





*Maggie Q.
*Pint-size Maggie Q. test drives a tiny tube-top jumpsuit and nude heels at the _Balls of Fury_ premiere. Los Angeles, 2007.






*Eva Longoria
*Eva Longoria looks white hot in a white, wrap-style jumpsuit at a Las Vegas event. 2007. 

Source


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the jumpsuits! eva and monica's jumpsuits are the ones Id most be comfy in I think. very cute


----------



## gabismith73 (Jul 18, 2008)

emmanuelle's jumpsuit looks cool, i love the belt


----------



## Jinx (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a few long pants ones, like the second one; one in black and one in purple washable velvet- had a silver one but don't know what happened to it.

I also have a tan cordoroy one that I really liked when I bought it but now it's in the "give away pile".


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 18, 2008)

With shorts? Yes, I own one.





With pants? Nah.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 18, 2008)

I own the short ones but I'd look so ridiculous in the trouser ones.


----------



## Delaynee (Jul 18, 2008)

The shorts style, like the jumpers that Eva and Maggie are wearing are awesome!

And I would even rock the pant style that Jennifer Hudson is wearing, but that floral one? Yuck!


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 18, 2008)

i wish i could wear jumpers, but i think i look weird with them


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the look, but I would just look ridiculous in one of those get-ups.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2008)

I've never owned one and I'm not sure I could rock it, but there are some nice ones there, Angie Harmon not being one of them!


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think I could pull off a 'speedsuit' (Venture Brothers reference there for you


----------



## Anthea (Jul 18, 2008)

There are some cute ones and on the right body they look OK. They are really not my style, I don't think I'd ever buy one.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2008)

I really hate them but i think they look cute on monica and eva. Unfortunately they just don't work for me.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 18, 2008)

I like some jumpsuits but there are a lot of really ugly ones out there too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes yes yes, I would if I looked right in them, lol! I can't find one that I look cute in...

Definitely need to hit the gym and tone up...


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm not sure i'd rock them, but i love the look.


----------



## monniej (Jul 21, 2008)

wow! some of those are really cute. i found myself liking quite a few of them. i loved eva, eve, jennifer, rihanna and monica. i can pass on the rest, though.


----------



## Karren (Jul 21, 2008)

I have one just like Gwyneth Paltrow is wearing... And I like the look of the longer jumpsuits.. But not really on me.. I still perfer a dress or a skirt..


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of jumpsuits but some of those look pretty cute. I dont think I could pull them off.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not feeling the long pant legged jumpsuits, but I think the short ones are adorable. I've been browsing a few online, and am so tempted to get one, but I don't think I could pull them off. I'd look like an overgrown 5-year old!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like Monica's the best. I don't think I'd actually buy/wear a jumpsuit myself though.


----------



## tuna_fish (Aug 21, 2008)

You will never see me in one of those! lol


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 21, 2008)

They can look nice on some people but I'm not really a fan.

The long ones remind me too much of the Bee Gee's.


----------



## moccah (Aug 21, 2008)

I dont like them and they wouldnt look nice on me neither...

I think you really got to have a certain type of figure to rock it


----------



## aney (Sep 3, 2008)

I like Monicas...but the others look a bit blah to me!


----------



## Sooo Me (Nov 2, 2008)

LUV the short ones&lt;3&lt;3But the long ones..No way that i would wear them!


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 2, 2008)

I like Jennifer Hudson's, Eve's and Eva's! Those are very cute! I want one now.


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 2, 2008)

I would give my left arm to be able to pul off the look like Gweneth. Smashing!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't like the long ones, the shorts look much better.


----------

